

You (yes, you) should contribute to open source - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/you-yes-you-should-contribute-to-open-source/

======
slurgfest
Amidst all the discussion of limited time, ability, etc. you seem to have left
off one of the big reasons, which is that people mostly don't want your pull
requests with typo fixes or different opinions on project direction - and
frequently do want to hate on you in such an extreme and tribalistic way that
it becomes absolutely ridiculous to hear "don't be scared."

